# About how many days of hard riding do Burton Ions last?



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

those boots are done.


----------



## rvcasrfr (Apr 5, 2009)

ShredLife said:


> those boots are done.


Why do you say that? Have you owned Ions? I've read posts in other threads by people saying they get 100 days of hard riding out of top tier boots. Thoughts?


----------



## lonerider (Apr 10, 2009)

rvcasrfr said:


> Why do you say that? Have you owned Ions? I've read posts in other threads by people saying they get 100 days of hard riding out of top tier boots. Thoughts?


I agree with ShredLife, I have never had a pair of boots (even top-end boots like Salomon Malamute, Nitro Select, etc) last me more than 2 seasons (roughly 70 days) - 32 brand boots lasted less than half that time (20-25 days) before they started to really get mushy. I'm only 150 lbs too.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

i've had boots that lasted over 70 days, but any boot with say 50 days on it is not worth more than maybe 40-50 bucks. 

100 for used boots is insane. actually its just a rip-off. 

those boots have 70 days of molding to someone else's foot... not to mention 70 days of their foot funk and sweat in them...boots don't change much from year to year - look for last year's stuff on closeout if your budget is thin, but don't buy used boots unless they really only have like 5 days or less on em.


----------



## a bag of it (Oct 2, 2011)

I have over 100 days on my nikes and they're still going strong


----------



## rvcasrfr (Apr 5, 2009)

ShredLife said:


> i've had boots that lasted over 70 days, but any boot with say 50 days on it is not worth more than maybe 40-50 bucks.
> 
> 100 for used boots is insane. actually its just a rip-off.
> 
> those boots have 70 days of molding to someone else's foot... not to mention 70 days of their foot funk and sweat in them...boots don't change much from year to year - look for last year's stuff on closeout if your budget is thin, but don't buy used boots unless they really only have like 5 days or less on em.


Okay. I found a different deal which seems to be quite a bit better. What would you say about some Ions with 15 days for $120? They were a brand new warranty replacement towards the end of last season


----------



## lonerider (Apr 10, 2009)

rvcasrfr said:


> Okay. I found a different deal which seems to be quite a bit better. What would you say about some Ions with 15 days for $120? They were a brand new warranty replacement towards the end of last season


That does sound a lot better to me ... if the boots fit you. Any boot should be in pretty good condition with only 15 days to it - provided they didn't use it for a slush pool ride and it's not a 32 boot (seriously I just don't like that brand).


----------



## Dysantic (Oct 11, 2012)

To be honest, I've always been skeptical about used boots. You have no idea what that guy did with those boots or what happened to them. Just speaking from my old pair, they were wridden to shit. But they still look brand new.

I look at buying a used pair of boots like it would be to buy a used mattress from someone random. It may be cheaper and seems like a good idea, but once you get in the thing and realize its all lumpy and moldy or smells, you regret it. I'd just look into a new boot you can try on and know that it has no shady past. But thats just me.


----------



## extra0 (Jan 16, 2010)

personally, I'd never buy any used boot. They custom fit to the first user and anyone else wearing them after that is going to riding in relative slop.

if I lowered my standards, a max of 1 day prior use and a much lower price would be it


----------



## Sassicaia (Jan 21, 2012)

I listed my old (50 days) DC judges for 80 bucks. When the guy showed up to pay he didnt even haggle and handed me the full amount. I felt so bad knowing they had already molded to my feet, but he seemed to be on a tight budget so I gave him $40 back and told him i was just glad they were still going to get some use.

$100 for used boots is WAY to high. Ive never tried to wear used boots but I would imagine they would HURT being formed for someone else's feet.


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

My first pair of boots were used Vans BFB's with two days on them. Guy got them and realized he needed a wider boot.

They cost me $50 and I got about 100 days on them :thumbsup:

Yeah, I'd be very wary of boots used more than 5 days... even then you don't really know if they're straight-up lying to your broke ass :laugh:

Why this particular boot? Look around, there's gotta be better deals than that. Leave that shit to people who don't know any better.

I'd feel bad about selling anyone used boots at all, unless they're hardly ridden at all.


----------



## boarderinblack (Apr 15, 2012)

I agree with people having concerns about 2nd hand boots. On the other hand, I spent more than 35 days on my ions and completed more than 800 kms. Unlike my Motos, they still look solid and supportive as one before. Please be sure that your boot fitting snugly…


----------



## RockyMTNsteeze (Oct 21, 2012)

I never had a pair of Burtons last more than 70 days. Ions are suppose to be like the Women's Sapphire. I had 2 pairs of those and they were damaged and shot at around 70 days. I also had a pair of Emeralds fall apart badly before the season was over. The sole started coming off.

Those are done son.


----------

